# Need Flat/platform pedal shoes for my wide feet



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all,

Been reading about different shoes to wear for flat pedals. Finally got five ten freerider. Unfortunately, my wide feet don't do well on this - my feet felt tingly just walking around the house (size 13).

Any of you have suggestions on flat pedals shoes for wide feet? Checked out Spez 2FO, but they don't offer "wide" version either. Seems like MTB flat pedal shoes are only offered in "medium" width.

Is my only option to wear running shoes? FYI, i have no plan on going clipless.

Appreciate the help...


----------



## JLF1200 (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel your pain. The lack of wide shoes is what forced me out of clipless pedals when I got into gravity racing. But that obstacle turned into an advantage because my riding technique became better in every dimension once I re-learned to ride a bike properly.

Late reply, but the short answer is: the Five Ten Impact VXi. They're not "extra wide" but wider than average, and they're very high volume shoes, so the uppers will flex enough that a wide foot feels fine and won't have as many hotspots.


----------



## fizzywater (Oct 1, 2005)

Definitely try the Impact VXi. It's the only flat pedal shoe to date that gels really well with my extra wide duck feet.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Check out regular skater shoes. Vans, DC etc. Very easy to find wide sizes, lower priced and good ones work just as well as 5 10s. Skater shoes for BMX have been around long before any modern MTB shoe types and are damn good for the task.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

JLF1200 said:


> I feel your pain. The lack of wide shoes is what forced me out of clipless pedals when I got into gravity racing. But that obstacle turned into an advantage because my riding technique became better in every dimension once I re-learned to ride a bike properly.
> 
> Late reply, but the short answer is: the Five Ten Impact VXi. They're not "extra wide" but wider than average, and they're very high volume shoes, so the uppers will flex enough that a wide foot feels fine and won't have as many hotspots.


Thanks all. Yes, I finally got the impact xvi. It fits perfectly and tons better than my running shoes.

Hopefully this will last me a long time since five ten no longer makes this model.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just noticed they quit making it. Bummer, it's the only one I could find that fit wide feet. The VXI is a bit warm and doesn't have much ventilation, they can take a while to dry too, so I have 2 pairs and alternate wearing them. The Impact Low fits pretty close but it is even warmer and feels like you are wearing a hiking boot almost.

I'm not sure if the new EPS is supposed to take the place of VXI in the lineup, or if the free rider pro is closer, but neither look to have the same width in pictures of the sole. Hopefully they come out with something using the VXI last, or offer wide sizes in one of the models.

About 10 years ago I went clipless for a few weeks just because I tried on some SIDI Dominator Mega shoes that fit pretty good and I was sick of feet coming off flats with skate style shoes and lack of support. I never got on with clipless so I went back to skate shoes. Tried lots of flat pedal shoes in that time and nothing fit until the VXI. Flats pin technology has gotten much better and skate shoes may work better these days, but they still won't have the stiffness I like. I like the look of the Adidas Terrex Cross Trail SL but not sure how they are in width. I may order a pair since both pairs of VXI are getting worn after 2 years.

I wish New Balance made MTB flat pedal shoes.


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

There are still online stores who carry left over VXI, but my problem is compounded. I need wide and size 13. I see tons of left over VXI in smaller sizes, but only a handful in size 13.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

Found some in 11 so ordered up a couple pairs. Something with more ventilation would be nice but it doesn't appear anyone wants to make something for wide feet. I know people with "normal" feet that wear the freerider style and Impact vxi, they just cinch the laces tighter on the Impacts, but not out of what would be acceptable. Makes sense to at least make a model that can fit wide feet, yet no one does it. It's much easier to tighten a wider shoe a bit for a "normal" foot width that to cram a wider foot into a "normal" shoe.

Anyone tried the Impact Pro yet? From reading I keep getting the impression that by the word they "slimmed" it down to mean they made it narrower.


----------



## trentpaulk (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope on Vans, nope on DC and definitely nope on "very easy to find wide sizes..."
Any other brands I might check?



RAKC Ind said:


> Check out regular skater shoes. Vans, DC etc. Very easy to find wide sizes, lower priced and good ones work just as well as 5 10s. Skater shoes for BMX have been around long before any modern MTB shoe types and are damn good for the task.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake_v2 (Mar 27, 2018)

Merrel hiking shoes with vibram soles work great for me on flats, come in wide. Stiff enough to reduce fatigue compared to skate or running shoes. No slip issues on oneup pedals,. I went to every lbs trying on their flats style shoes, none fit. For clip in pedals I found that the giant branded mtb shoe fits in standard width.


----------



## fizzywater (Oct 1, 2005)

I finally had to retire my Impact VXIs, decided to take a leap of faith and try out the Bontrager Flatline. My Impact VXI was size 44.5 and I got the Flatline in 46 and fit is very good for my wide feet. No riding time yet on the Flatline. It's definitely not as high volume and wide as the VXI at same nominal size, but again in size 46 it feels just right. I'll report back after some riding time.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

fizzywater said:


> I finally had to retire my Impact VXIs, decided to take a leap of faith and try out the Bontrager Flatline. My Impact VXI was size 44.5 and I got the Flatline in 46 and fit is very good for my wide feet. No riding time yet on the Flatline. It's definitely not as high volume and wide as the VXI at same nominal size, but again in size 46 it feels just right. I'll report back after some riding time.


How are the Flatline's doing?

Also, a touch confused - you're saying they're noticeably narrower than the VXis? Or just fit different (44.5 vs 46)?

I need wide shoes due to a prominent 5th meterarsal.


----------



## fizzywater (Oct 1, 2005)

06HokieMTB said:


> How are the Flatline's doing?
> 
> Also, a touch confused - you're saying they're noticeably narrower than the VXis? Or just fit different (44.5 vs 46)?
> 
> I need wide shoes due to a prominent 5th meterarsal.


Yes, it's a bit confusing thanks to the footwear industry being all over the map in terms of sizing and ZERO consistency. Both shoes fit me very well in those specific respective sizes. Nominally, I guess that means the Flatline in 44.5 would be narrower compared to the 44.5 VXI. BUT, I am equally happy with the Flatline in 46 in terms of fit. The feel is somewhat different. The VXI is built like a tank compared to the Flatline and definitely has more built-in protection, less flexibility and less direct feel compared to the Flatline. The sole compound of the VXI provides a bit more muted damped feel though and in terms of absolute grip I'd give the nod to the VXI (10 out of 10 vs. 8-9 out of 10 for the Flatline). They are very different shoes in terms of feel and construction, but I like them both very much. For total gnar and downhill warp speeds I would choose VXI, but general everyday trail riding I would choose the Flatline. I am gonna replace my worn out VXI with a new one (before they are no longer available), so I can have my cake and it too.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

Not flat pedal but I just found lake makes some clipless shoes that actually have wide soles. Not just more upper material. I just got the mx241 and its night and day on my bunion. 
I am in the market for flat pedal shoes. Not having much luck.


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

need4gforce said:


> Not flat pedal but I just found lake makes some clipless shoes that actually have wide soles. Not just more upper material. I just got the mx241 and its night and day on my bunion.
> I am in the market for flat pedal shoes. Not having much luck.


Five Ten Impact Pro is perfect for wide feed. I have two, one is the newest one, the other is the earlier version called Impact XVI - both is perfect for my size 13 wide feet. It's the only five-ten model that I can use (tried pro-rider, but that hurt my feet so bad, I can't even walk comfortably in it).

Have been using impact pro for 1.5 years now


----------

